# FreeBSD Thunderbolt 3 support for Networking, Raid arrays, and GPUs



## Bobby Mozumder (Apr 29, 2020)

Does FreeBSD support Thunderbolt 3 networking yet? Can I connect my MacBook Pro to a FreeBSD server that has a Thunderbolt 3 connection, and get things like an IP address so I can SSH or HTTP to it, or mount NFS shares from it? 

Also can the FreeBSD system connect to an external Thunderbolt 3 RAID enclosure, like https://eshop.macsales.com/shop/thunderbay-4/thunderbolt-3-raid-5 and still be able to use ZFS with the drives in the RAID enclosure? Not sure what kind of SATA adapters are in the RAID enclosure...

And finally, can we use Thunderbolt 3 eGPU enclosures as well?


----------



## cro (Jul 16, 2021)

This is an old thread but I'm wondering if there has been any progress here.  I have Intel NUCs (NUC7i7BNH and NUC10i7FNH) with Thunderbolt 3 ports and I'm considering getting an external Thunderbolt to PCIe enclosure for 10Gbit network cards and a SAS adapter card.  The cards are supported by FreeBSD, but I'm not sure if it will work via TB3.  Anyone know?


----------



## tingo (Jul 24, 2021)

search for it. If you can't find any reports that it is working, it is not yet working (and you will be the guinea pig if you try it).


----------

